# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мои стихи в прямом эфире

## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

Оставь мне осколки разбившихся мечт
Я ими разрежу холодные трубы
Наших фото не счесть
И есть слово месть
Я скоро уйду.До бывшей подруги
А потом лето листьями на мокрое тело
А потом капли крови и тайна в глазах
Мы просто забудем все наше горе
И больше не будем переживать..

----------

